# acid free alloy wheel cleaner



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

as title I am looking for a acid free wheel cleaner that I could pick up from Halfords or my local car cleaning shop as not keen on ordering of the net.
found mer power foam wheel cleaner in a 500ml spry gun for £7.99 in halfords think I may be worth a try.
any help/advice would be great fully taken on board.
the wheels in question are gloss black 5 spokes.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Autoglym Custom Wheel Cleaner is pretty good.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

When something says acid free it's usually highly alkaline which is just as bad ...


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

As above good but I used most of a bottle in 1 application


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I use Bilberry at about 10:1, lasts ages if you get 5 litres and is great for cleaning well maintained alloys. I am not convinced it has that much cleaning power but it does cling to the wheels so you can agitate with brushes and get all the grime off.

For refurbish of neglected alloys I use Wheel brightener at 4:1 or even 2:1.....with dragons breath for getting the iron contaminates off.

Whilst you are against ordering from the net you will pay dearly for this option. Bilberry is £25 for 5 litres which at even 5:1 = 42p/litre compared to the £15.98 you are paying at halfords for an equivalent product - your call!

I have settled on a few products that work for me and I buy them in bulk, saves an absolute fortune!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

I use bilberry myself but u won't find it in halfrauds


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Acid free, as said above, is often code for alkaline and caustic, just as bad or worse. Read the labels of all chemicals you purchase, no point in avoiding one evil to fall fowl of another


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

In this case it's really worth ordering online. The savings are huge when compared to what halfords sell.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Is there a particular reason that you do not want to order on-line? Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels might be worth a shot, Morrison's usually have it on offer for 4 quid as well.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

thanks for all the replys guys its much appreciated.
think now what you have said that acid free usally means that is has alkaline in witch can be worse I will leave the wheel cleaner alone as my wheels are keep clean and I do protect them with poorboys wheel sealant and a coat of rim wax as well. Don't want to ruin them.
just thought that if the bad weather comes and I cant wash the car for a month or 2 then it may come in handy.
cheers again peeps for the replys/help


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Acid free, as said above, is often code for alkaline and caustic, just as bad or worse. Read the labels of all chemicals you purchase, no point in avoiding one evil to fall fowl of another


Not all are so bad. Smart wheels is great example of caustic, as was original af imperial - just like oven cleaners. A corrosive hazard is a dead give away (but who on do wastes time worrying about those...).


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Chemical Guys Diablo is very good.
It's not the best cleaner out there but smells lovely and does clean pretty well indeed.
I mix it with a little bit of car shampoo for extra suds.


----------

